# Cubase mp3



## TanTe (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich ein MP3 in Cubase 3.6 VST24 reinbekomme ohne se vorher mit einem anderen Programm in WAV umzuwandeln? Am besten waehre ein Plugin oder so etwas.


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2004)

Geht nicht ! 

War auch nie der Anspruch dieser Art von Programmen. Sei mir nicht böse, aber
es wird meiner Meinung auch kein PlugIn geben.

Du würdest doch auch nicht die Standheizung und die Klima-anlage aus dem Auto
ausbauen, nur weil Du zu Weihnachten nen Taschenwärmer geschenkt bekommen hast.



mfg chmee


----------

